
Bitcoin Price Prediction 2018, 2019, 2020, 2021 – Long Forecast - tomerbd
https://longforecast.com/bitcoin-price-predictions-2017-2018-2019-btc-to-usd
======
kellyreid
Seems arbitrary. Whats their basis here?

